# Cockapoo from Moggerhanger



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wondered whether anyone had got their cockapoo from Sarah in Moggerhanger ?
We got ours from here, would be interesting to find the other puppies and see how they've turned out !


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Hi, 

Yes we did in January 2011, from Rachel in Moggerhanger (same people). His dad is Woody not sure if ours would be related. Oscar is a tiny cockerpoo.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yay !!
Woody is Rascal's dad, mum was Dolly, he weighs just under 10 kg.
Scamp' s dad is Doodles, mum Dolly, he is much bigger  weighs neaarly 21kg and is 21" tall !


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

I wanted to have one of Doodles pups,the blondey ones, but my daughter was smittien with Oscar. He was the runt and much smaller. I am not sure what Oscar's mum was called, but she had a sister. Maybe it was Dolly? Not sure, but not much time between them. Oscar was born January 29th 2011!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanted a blonde one too, but out of Scamp's litter the 2 blonde ones had already been reserved !
Would love to see pics of Oscar !
Scamp on left and Rascal


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

I am guessing we saw the litters born after yours. Yours are giants compared to Osc' I will have to upload some more, here is one of him in his 'prison' get up after surgery to his leg! He chewed his stitches out even with the cone on bless !


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

francesjl said:


> I wanted a blonde one too, but out of Scamp's litter the 2 blonde ones had already been reserved !
> Would love to see pics of Oscar !
> Scamp on left and Rascal


Found this one on the computer too cute not to show! I had wondered about Oscars relations, hard to believe they are related with the hge difference in sizes. I am guessing Oscar has done most of his growing so 4kgs is his lot bless


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oscar is tiny at only just over 4kg!! Would love to see him with Scamp and Rascal!! I love Oscar's prison outfit!!!! X


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Oscar is tiny at only just over 4kg!! Would love to see him with Scamp and Rascal!! I love Oscar's prison outfit!!!! X


Lol Oscar didn't like it one bit!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great thread .. love it when we find poo family .. xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

4kg! wow he is tiny....Jules that is smaller than your Betty isn't it....might be a record on here for smallest poo.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Drinking from a bottle ! Great pic .
His coat looks more like Scamp's, slightly shaggier . Rascal's is curlier , although Scamp has curlier fur on his legs.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> 4kg! wow he is tiny....Jules that is smaller than your Betty isn't it....might be a record on here for smallest poo.


I think they are similar heights altho Oscar it lighter in weight he is around 12ins to the shoulder ( altho he didnt stay still for me to measure twice!!)


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> 4kg! wow he is tiny....Jules that is smaller than your Betty isn't it....might be a record on here for smallest poo.





DeKneez said:


> I think they are similar heights altho Oscar it lighter in weight he is around 12ins to the shoulder ( altho he didnt stay still for me to measure twice!!)


Yep Betty is 5.5kg so positively chunky compared to Oscar!!! But yes he is about the same height as Betty. It's only in the last year with her enjoying her Nature Diet food that she got over 5kg, as before spaying she was something like 4.8kg as would only eat about 2 out of 6 meals.

It's lucky that Oscar is light as I'm sure that would help his knee.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Yep Betty is 5.5kg so positively chunky compared to Oscar!!! But yes he is about the same height as Betty. It's only in the last year with her enjoying her Nature Diet food that she got over 5kg, as before spaying she was something like 4.8kg as would only eat about 2 out of 6 meals.
> 
> It's lucky that Oscar is light as I'm sure that would help his knee.


Where did you get Bettys collar? Oscar seems to be Houdini in all I've tried him in, can get his bottom jaw under it and bite through it naughty naughty


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.petscorner.co.uk/dogs/collars-leads/petproject-jewelled-collar-red

This is the collar I have for Betty in the small and she has it on the second tightest hole (it actually depends on how fluffy she is as to which hole its done up on). She had the extra small from about 6 months old until about 3 months ago and I only changed the collar as it got a bit shabby looking. The loosest hole on the extra small is the same as the tightest on the small.

I do have her collar fairly tight, I can get about 3 fingers in it. Love his Houdini abilities!!!!


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Thank you I think its the width I need wider (blush) so it doesnt slip up and down his neck so enabling him to houdini his jaw under it. Goodness that could read so dodgy !!!!!


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Yay !!
> Woody is Rascal's dad, mum was Dolly, he weighs just under 10 kg.
> Scamp' s dad is Doodles, mum Dolly, he is much bigger  weighs neaarly 21kg and is 21" tall !


My daughter thinks Oscars mum was called Daisy? But anyhoo I know there were 2 blue roan cocker mummies x I saw Doodles who is a lot biger than Woody


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

DeKneez said:


> Thank you I think its the width I need wider (blush) so it doesnt slip up and down his neck so enabling him to houdini his jaw under it. Goodness that could read so dodgy !!!!!


Lol yes I know what you mean as a skinny collar moves more than a chunkier collar.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Lol yes I know what you mean as a skinny collar moves more than a chunkier collar.


Exactly that lol !!!!


----------

